# Boris is gone to the Bridge.......



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im sad to say Boris passed away 15mins ago.:bawling::bawling: Steve asked in the other thread if donations could be made to help with Boris's care. We have other dogs that are HW pos and if you would like to make a donation in Bori's memory to help the others that would be great. RIP BIG GUY


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh no... I'm so sorry.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

RIP dear sweet Boris, you touched many lives, and will never be forgotten
Play hard sweetie, you deserve it.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Bless him for the pain he was put through. He's free of it now.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry! Rest in peace Boris. You knew love for a short time, at least.


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

I told Boris how much you all cared before he pasted. He knew what it was like to be loved by not only one person but a whole bunch of the Dirks volunteers and other people who never even got the chance to meet this fine fellow! 
You know this sounds absoulety silly to people who do not have the bond with animals that we all share but I actually copied and printed all those posts on the other thread and I read them to him. So he knew. 


Boris say hello to all of our friends at the bridge.........

Rest In Peace Big B!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Godspeed Boris!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

RIP Boris 
It is comforting to know that he was with caring people before the end. Thank you to everyone with Dirks for being there for this guy.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenGirlMags said:


> I told Boris how much you all cared before he pasted. He knew what it was like to be loved by not only one person but a whole bunch of the Dirks volunteers and other people who never even got the chance to meet this fine fellow!
> You know this sounds absoulety silly to people who do not have the bond with animals that we all share but I actually copied and printed all those posts on the other thread and I read them to him. So he knew.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Amber for all you did for Boris. We are greatful to you for being with him and he wasnt alone when he passed....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh my god. I couldn't even speak when Mary told me. I just hung up the phone. I am so sorry Boris...we did what we could. This is the part of rescue that SUCKS. 
Amber....THANK YOU so much for being with him...I hope you know what that means to us. rip boris...we love you....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Boris, this is so sad. I'm glad that his last hours were spent with those that care. It just breaks my heart, though, that he never had a fair chance to experience all that our pups take so for granted. Godspeed dear one..we will all be looking for you at the bridge !!! Going to light a candle.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

RIP Dear Boris- your suffering is over,be happy at the bridge and pain free


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

I e-mailed Portageville Dog Pound before I knew Boris had passed. I will phone them in the AM as I agree with Mary - they should be closed! Amber - thank you for being with him.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Oh that's so sad, poor Boris. At least the last day or so of his life he knew that someone cared about him.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Amber, Mary, and all of the Dirk's Volunteers - Bless You all for givng your love and hearts to Boris. His trip to the Bridge was peaceful and loving due to your devotion. I really don't want to get into the issue of the shelter on this thread - this is Boris's thread and I won't sully it by doing that. Play Hard Sweet Boris~Know Your Were Loved By People You Didn't Even Know~Godspeed.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Mary I am so sorry. He is now at peace. We've lost a few to HW as well and it always feels so much harder since we know it could have been prevented.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Tears for sweet Boris -- tears of regret that you had such a rotten life and so much pain, tears of thanks that you were rescued and surrounded by love during your last hours. You are again whole and well and happy, dear one. God rest you and bless you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

God Bless Boris....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Boris*

Boris:

You were REALLY LOVED by so Many. 

Run free and play at the Rainbow Bridge and you will one day meet all that loved you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Donation made in his memory - and bumping this--if you are just now reading this thread plase read about Boris on Mary's other thread.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=31790


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Boris*

Boris:

You were REALLY LOVED by so Many. 

Run free and play at the Rainbow Bridge and you will one day meet all that loved you.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh my, this was not the outcome I was expecting...
Many prayers to Boris...he is in a better place now


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Donation made in his memory - and bumping this--if you are just now reading this thread plase read about Boris on Mary's other thread.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=31790


A big Thank You Steve from All of us at Dirks fund..... Even tho this wont be used to help with Boris's care, we have others that need our help as well.....


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry! Rest easy Boris! You are pain free now!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Rest in peace Boris, you where loved by many that did not even know you

















 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that your lost your fight Boris, but I am glad that you were able to be surrounded by people that loved you and were fighting along with you. You now can run free and without pain furever. We love you buddy and will remember you always. Thank you Mags for all that you did to have his last days surrounded by love. You are amazing.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Donation made in his memory - and bumping this--if you are just now reading this thread plase read about Boris on Mary's other thread.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=31790


Thank you Steve.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

I made a donation to Dirk's Fund for Boris, before I knew he had passed away. Please use the funds to help the others, thanks!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Deborah said:


> I made a donation to Dirk's Fund for Boris, before I knew he had passed away. Please use the funds to help the others, thanks!


Thanks Debbie..... We have others who are going thur HW treatment.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

rest in peace sweet thing...


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

So sorry for Boris. Rest in peace now. That was so wonderful what Mary did for him.


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

I just want you all to know, Dirks really does amazing things for these dogs that they have, and Boris witnessed first hand the power of people that care. If they wouldnt have been able to get to him today he would have died alone in ......^*&)(_)(&* (oops better shut up now) Anywho I am not a Dirks volunteer but I do work at the animal hospital that they use for their critters. Every weekened and most of the time during the week these volunteers give up their lives to rescue these babies!! Once in a warm safe place they come every weekend and walk and play with them. Im impressed! Go Dirks and all the other rescue groups that do these amazing things.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

RIP Boris.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I am so sorry.

Helaine


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I was so worried this would be the outcome....I am so sorry he never had a chance at a loving home. Run free and be happy big boy, you were and are so very loved by many who never met you. Thank you GoldenGirlMags for being there with him, and Dirks for taking him out of the shelter.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. i sit here crying for a dog i nver met but cared so much for. Always alwasy know he KNEW he was loved in the end. He left this world happy and with friends , not alone. Find my Hunter, my Scooter, my Buck, my Red, my Boots, my Angel, my Pixie and all my opther dogs at the bridge, also my dear cat Pippi. She loved dogs and i know she will love you dear sweet Boris.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

rest easy Boris, you had a real tough time


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh God, RIP Boris, I was so worried this would be the outcome, you beautiful boy, you never even got the chance to know how many people here loved you and prayed for you. Thank you Amber, Mary, and all involved trying to save 1 more precious Golden life.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

This is just too sad... Thank goodness he wasn't alone in the end. RIP sweet guy.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Very sorry for your loss. RIP and run free at the Bridge Boris.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry to read this....

Godspeed sweet angel Boris................


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sleep softly Boris - at least he knew someone cared for him.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Just bumping this so everyone has a chance to read both threads.


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.....

Pam


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm not trying to hijack this thread, but I find it totally unacceptable and unbelievable that Boris, or any dog, can die of something as easily preventable as heartworm. Be at peace, sweet Boris, and know that you have touched the hearts of many who never knew you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I'm not trying to hijack this thread, but I find it totally unacceptable and unbelievable that Boris, or any dog, can die of something as easily preventable as heartworm. Be at peace, sweet Boris, and know that you have touched the hearts of many who never knew you.


I think all of us feel the same and I'll be posting a new thread about steps I am prepared to take as soon as I can get my thoughts together about it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

So why exactly is it that HW medication is so expensive? 

Did Boris have to die because his owners couldn't afford the medication? 

Is it always because people are irresponsible that dogs don't get HW medication, or does anyone else wonder what would happen if the price came down. 

Too many dogs test positive. 

I just wonder if the meds were made more affordable, not as many dogs would be lost the HW?

Is there anything the "people" can do to get companies to lower the price and get them to do this in Boris' memory?


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I have not been on for a few days! I just read thru the threads on Sweet Boris! RIP Big Guy, you were loved by many! To all who helped this sweetie until the end, BLESS YOU! I am so sad and sorry to know that another was lost to HW...

Run free and be happy Boris.


----------



## lherrold (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello, this is my first time on the forum. I'm the one that picked up Boris in Portageville. I loved him the first time I set eyes on him. He had golden eyes rather than brown. It broke my heart when he died. My anger is toward the original owner of Boris. The person that didn't take care of him and then dumped him when he thought Boris was sick or he just didn't want him any more. The Portageville shelter is very small, in a terrible location and very, very poor. The woman that runs the shelter gets little money, no pay and is working in an area of people ignorant about how to treat a pet. Its a no win situation. Amber, thanks so much for being there for Boris as he passed!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

lherrold said:


> Hello, this is my first time on the forum. I'm the one that picked up Boris in Portageville. I loved him the first time I set eyes on him. He had golden eyes rather than brown. It broke my heart when he died. My anger is toward the original owner of Boris. The person that didn't take care of him and then dumped him when he thought Boris was sick or he just didn't want him any more. The Portageville shelter is very small, in a terrible location and very, very poor. The woman that runs the shelter gets little money, no pay and is working in an area of people ignorant about how to treat a pet. Its a no win situation. Amber, thanks so much for being there for Boris as he passed!


How heartbreaking. I fell in love with Boris long distance as soon as I saw the post.... I so prayed he would be one of the lucky ones. I cried bucket fulls when I heard he had passed. Thank you so much for being his rescuing angel...... Oh, and I'm so glad you have joined the forum... hope you stay around and enjoy the discussions and friendship.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

lherrold said:


> Hello, this is my first time on the forum. I'm the one that picked up Boris in Portageville. I loved him the first time I set eyes on him. He had golden eyes rather than brown. It broke my heart when he died. My anger is toward the original owner of Boris. The person that didn't take care of him and then dumped him when he thought Boris was sick or he just didn't want him any more. The Portageville shelter is very small, in a terrible location and very, very poor. The woman that runs the shelter gets little money, no pay and is working in an area of people ignorant about how to treat a pet. Its a no win situation. Amber, thanks so much for being there for Boris as he passed!


Thanks Linda. We (Dirks) did what we could for the little guy in the short period of time we had him. It was truly heartbreaking. We all give 100% to these kids and sometimes the lord just has his way of dealing with it. You did great!


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

Linda, You did the best you could for him getting him to us as soon as possible, I to fell in love with this guy, I just layed on the floor with him For the hours that we tried to save him. He did like you the best, he knew that you got him to some help. I to feel the same as you do, obviously the previous owner of our sweet Boris is to blame. They are the ones that didnt treat Boris like he deserved to be treated. The shelter is only to blame for not tell us that he was in such poor condition, but I almost wonder if they even knew. I would not think that someone could intentionally let and animal suffer. But who knows. All I do know is that Boris didnt have only one owner when he went to the bridge he had a whole country of golden people to love him. 

(and also Linda if those flowers were from you. Thank you so very much that was very kind.  And if they were not Thank you to whoeever sent them to us at the hospital. We are not sure who they were from the card was not signed)


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

Awww...I'm heartbroken...just reading about Boris...blessing to all those who worked so hard for him....ya'll are amazing...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So sorry to read this. That one down fall to rescuing is trying to rescue the HW positive cases out there to give them a bgetter life. Rest in Peace Boris!!


----------



## lherrold (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm so glad Bob (Dirk's Fund) showed me this forum! It is so wonderful to talk with people that are so animal oriented. That's the plus side of this business! Dirk's Fund and Pacific Animal Hospital gave Boris a one day family that was just the absolute best! (Yes, the flowers came from me - a VERY small token of my gratitude for the hours GoldenGirlMags spent with him before he passed.)


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is awful, I am so sorry.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

lherrold said:


> I'm so glad Bob (Dirk's Fund) showed me this forum! It is so wonderful to talk with people that are so animal oriented. That's the plus side of this business! Dirk's Fund and Pacific Animal Hospital gave Boris a one day family that was just the absolute best! (Yes, the flowers came from me - a VERY small token of my gratitude for the hours GoldenGirlMags spent with him before he passed.)


Linda, I cant believe Bob remebered the name..... I have mentioned it for over a year... Im sure you will like it here....


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Linda, the forum has good info and good people. By chance were you at Pacific last Sunday?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sweet Katie said:


> Linda, the forum has good info and good people. By chance were you at Pacific last Sunday?


Yes Linda was there Sunday.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Yes Linda was there Sunday.


I think Linda was the lady who helped us take our "goodies" from Trivia night to our car. We also talked w/her at Kennelwood last Dec. She is another dedicated Dirk's Fund volunteer.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sweet Katie said:


> I think Linda was the lady who helped us take our "goodies" from Trivia night to our car. We also talked w/her at Kennelwood last Dec. She is another dedicated Dirk's Fund volunteer.


Yes, she is a great lady.


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> Yes, she is a great lady.


Yup.....I only talked to Linda for a short time, after I took Boris to the back. SIMPLY an amazing woman. (think she will be my foster mom) 
Her husband (i think that is who he is) is a very nice man too.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenGirlMags said:


> Yup.....I only talked to Linda for a short time, after I took Boris to the back. SIMPLY an amazing woman. (think she will be my foster mom)
> Her husband (i think that is who he is) is a very nice man too.


I think you have plenty of extended foster family!


----------

